# Trying to find good holster



## mtburdick1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

My wife just recently bought a Charter Arms 44 special. 2.5" barrel. What I am trying to find and having a difficult time is a good drop leg tactical for small frame revolvers. Anyone happen to come across something that would work well for her ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Why a drop leg holster? Especially for a small frame revolver?

I'm asking to find out your intended application... to see if there would be a better alternative.


----------



## mtburdick1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

reason we were thinking for the drop leg is we go backpacking a lot. She wants to open carry while on the trail and have it accessible. Weve had a lot of large cats spotted in the Catskill mountains as of late. So the reason for the drop leg was to have it accessible while still wearing a backpack.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

In my experience, drop legs are uncomfortable (especially while running or climbing) and only used if wearing body armor that won't allow a hip holster. A long hike or walk may not be the right activity for a tactical drop leg holster (even though they look cool), and finding one for a small revolver may be near impossible. With a small revolver I'm sure you can figure out a better carry option, not sure what kind of packs your using... but maybe you can incorperate some type of holster to the belt.

Another option is a holster that drops lower than normal (low ride holster) but still is attached to the hip to clear vests or tactical gear... but not attached to the thigh. Safariland makes one for full size pistols. 

This is only my opinion, others may have another viewpoint or offer additional options.


----------



## mtburdick1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I do appreciate the input I was looking at getting her a hip holster any how. Ill see how that works on the backpack


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy to help, maybe others in here go hiking too and can offer advice on alternative carry options.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Fist Holsters can customize any holster to the gun you have.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...There are also "generic" belt pouches that are made specifically for relatively-easy-access concealed carry.

I suggest that the most important "feature" of whatever you end up buying is that, _when the pack comes off, the gun stays on her body_.
If she will be carrying a gun, it should be both under her direct control, and immediately accessible all of the time.


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Hey fellow Catskiller, forget about the drop leg. Stick it in a pack, or belt holster!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

you may want to check out a paddleback holster it can well fit a waist belt on the pack and be easlily moved to the belt when the pack comes off several brands have good catches for the belts


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Why not an ankle holster?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

youngvet24 said:


> Why not an ankle holster?


1. If you need your pistol in a hurry, especially if you're wearing a backpack, having to kneel down, lift a pants leg, and then finally access the gun makes presentation very, very slow.
2. If you need to run from a bear-or from any attacker-you can't access your ankle-carried pistol while you're in motion.
3. Before recommending an ankle holster, you should try walking in one, all day long. Then you should try running with one on. It's pretty uncomfortable, and it flops around.
4. Ankle holsters are for _small_ guns. Coyotes and bears react better to larger guns firing more powerful cartridges. It's very difficult to fire a .357 Magnum with a 2" barrel.
5. And, of course, many backpackers prefer to wear shorts. An openly-worn pistol makes some viewers pretty uncomfortable, and removes the useful surprise factor.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am a fellow backpacker too and I have had these problems that you have. I take my inside the pant holster from Fist and clip it on one of my many straps or it become a outside the pant holster and I draw with my left hand and wear it up frontal area. I also carry an inside the pant holster with a .45acp but I would have to take the pack off to get it. Yea I know I take two guns into the woods but I don't mind the extra weight. PS... I can shoot with both hands.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Steve it was just a suggestion no need for numerical reasons why it was wrong. However i must disagree with you on some of your points.
1) if your in the woods backpacking presentation doesnt really play a factor, yes it might take a second longer but its better than dawning (dropping) the back pack or having to fiddle with a zipper to get to the gun
2)i take it they are expierenced back packers so im guessing they know their surroundings and underatand where possible threats would be to mentally prepare themselves so they react in a matter that they can defend themselves in a timely matter without having to run away.
3)reading the OP post might have given you a better understanding of his dilema. Its a 2.5 in barrel therefore making it a good fit for an ankle holster. Most people that have been outdoors long enough would know that wild animals will generally respond to ANY loud bang (my wife has scared them off with pots and pans)
5) if your back packing and see someone in shorts with an ankle holster chances are that alone will make them not wanna try and mess with you.

Not trying to get into a pissing match while this guy is attempting to gain knowledge just making sure you understand my reasoning behind suggesting an ankle holster


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ FYI... it's Doffing not Dawning.

Donning : to put on
Doffing : to take off (remove)

At least that's what the Marine Corp taught me, lol. Not trying to be a smart ass either.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats what makes the differences between army and marines that makes this country great


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

youngvet24 said:


> ...Not trying to get into a pissing match while this guy is attempting to gain knowledge just making sure you understand my reasoning behind suggesting an ankle holster


Your input is just as valuable as mine is.
I have absolutely no objection to your refutation or discussion of the points I wrote.
Learning takes place best in an atmosphere of friendly disagreement.

I numbered my points for clarity, and to make discussion easier. I note that you adopted my method, which is fine with me.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Aint nothing wrong with a healthy debate


----------



## mtburdick1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies. Well taking my wife to try out different holsters at one of the local stores this coming weekend so hopefully well find something for her.


----------

